# IH 3500A TLB Problem with transmission



## owner21 (Nov 26, 2011)

IH 3500A TLB Problem with transmission When I use first gear and lever (from forward ,neutral ,reverse ) move from neutral to steering wheel side and take of foot from clutch pedal my TLB *start thinking* .in few seconds engine (2000RPM) gets a load and starts moving. But if engine have 1200RPM I must wait wery long time to vehicle move. In highest gears case looks better .in 4 gear i must wait about 3 seconds on vehicle move . But if I change lever {near gear shift } (forward ,neutral ,reverse) to backhoe side in 4 gear vehicle move right now.In first gear i must wait about 5 seconds . Thats symptoms show ending clutch plate or reverse forward clutch ,or something else ... I wait on Yours suggestions dear Members.Take into account that this is a my first machine of this type IHC so please bear with us... Regards owner21 from Poland


----------

